# Top 5 most aggressive Piranhas



## sharkboy11 (Nov 6, 2003)

I was wondering what the top5 most aggressive piranhas are? Maybe we could make a list for others that are curious.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

wow...this question comes up like every two days in this forum.... but ok here it is... ( in my opinion)

1- Elongatus
2- Altuvie
3- Rhom
4- Irritan
5 -Caribe


----------



## sharkboy11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> wow...this question comes up like every two days in this forum.... but ok here it is... ( in my opinion)


sorry I just recently started browsing here again because Im going to be getting a Piranha and I was just wondering.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Its all, and only a matter of opinion and experience with individual fish. Our opinions on the matter are given everyday on here.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Each fish is different as an individual, its possible you could have a tetra thats more aggressive than your altuvie, not very likely whatsoever, but for instance you can have a shoal of natts and caribas and have one or two natts that are more aggressive then the caribas...its all different.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

It's more about individual fish than any species.

If you buy a piranha just because it's supposed to be aggressive, you will almost always be disappointed.

Go with a piranha because you like how it looks, and want a unique and interesting fish to take care of.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

use the search feature.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

For me personally...
Hmm...

1) Irritan
2) Rhom
3) Brandti
4) Elongatus
5) Caribe

my opinion as well.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

no such order, it depends on the idividual fish.


----------



## sharkboy11 (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks guys, I was just wondering I had already decided to get a Rhom and was just curious.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't expect your Rhom to immediately be this super aggressive monster.

It'll take him months, maybe years to get used to you and the tank.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

it all comes down the individual fish. i have herd of people that have had irritans that are big wimps while mine is aggressive. imo my irritan is kinda aggressive and my piraya is aggressive. i can only give you names of p's that i have had. also if you are planning on getting a p for their aggression you WILL be let down. i enjoy the p's more bc all of mine are active. well here is a list of p's that are aggressive that i have had

1. irritan (imo the best serra p)
2. piraya (king of my tank)
3 caribe
4. tern
5. rbp


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

you cant make a list of what species is more aggressive than the other.
it's all based upon individual personalities of the fish. each species will have it's own ups and downs. it's pure luck on having an aggressive p. so be prepared to be disappointed and happy.....


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> you cant make a list of what species is more aggressive than the other.
> it's all based upon individual personalities of the fish. each species will have it's own ups and downs. it's pure luck on having an aggressive p. so be prepared to be disappointed and happy.....
> 
> 
> ...


ow I forgot to say that each species will have aggressive one's and ****** ones two...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

someone should just pin something on this, it comes up allll the time


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> hrdbyte said:
> 
> 
> > you cant make a list of what species is more aggressive than the other.
> ...


























****** ones two??? Im not gay, but come on man. You could at least make an attemp to spell two out of three words correctly if you want to make fun of a group other than whatever one you come from.

On topic: there is no list, never will be. I have an irritan and an elong, and both are aggressive as hell. Of course that means nothing to you, since you could get one and have a completely different experience.


----------



## Nova_C (Nov 8, 2004)

If you're really looking for aggression, its been said that you'll be disappointed, but from what I know, look for wild bred piranhas. I'm not sure how many wild bred are on the market, but my 3 rbps were captive bred. I got 'em for two reasons: I love how they look and its a never ending topic of discussion for breaking the ice "Whoa! You have piranhas? Aren't they dangerous?!?"


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wat?...no spilo?...i'm offended...

aggressiveness is really a bonus when keeping any fish...piranhas in particular...appreciate them for what they are...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The most aggresive piranha? The one that hasn't eaten in the longest time


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

i love the aggressiveness of my caribas. they are always swimming around and when they are fed all of them take part in the feeding and tearing the fish apart.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My own person opinion of the most "aggressive" pirana is as follows:

1. The one flopping and snapping at your feet.

2. The one that has not been fed in a very long time.


----------



## sharkboy11 (Nov 6, 2003)

thanks guys, Im not really worried about aggressiveness but it would be a bonus if my rhom is aggressive. I just like the power of the piranha, I just want to have a predatory fish. I have never kept anything predatory until now.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sharkboy11 said:


> thanks guys, Im not really worried about aggressiveness but it would be a bonus if my rhom is aggressive. I just like the power of the piranha, I just want to have a predatory fish. I have never kept anything predatory until now.
> [snapback]913022[/snapback]​


I hope it works out for you. I have to be frank (not the guy one post up, but the adjective...er, subj... conj... I should have paid more attention to that class in english) though, piranhas aren't for everyone. If what you want is a "predatory" fish you can watch stalk feeders and kill them, your rhom might be what you want, and it might not. If it isn't then don't give up on the idea of predatory fish, there are alot of fish that are almost guaranteed to eat and kill in front of you, piranhas are tricky sometimes. My rhom for instance will eat in front of me, bite at my fingers and whatever else, but he killed all his algae eater tankmates over a period of 3 days without me seeing a single attack


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have found that, all types of p's have the potential to be the "meanest" it all depends on the individual fish. it also depends on the surroundings, the way the tank is setup. i had a red belly that was a total badass until i put it in a shoal then it was very calm, that shoal would feed more agresively for cichlid pelets and krill then feeders or other live food. now i have a rhom i had it in a 55 gallon where it was generally pretty non agressive, now its in a 30 gallon (im moving) now it is way more aggresive.

but honestly you should consider why is it being agressive?

personally i think my fish are much happier when they are not acting very very aggresive, if i put feeders in the tank with my rhom and he doesnt pummel it then to me that means hes well fed and happy and if he has decoration in the tank but chooses to swim in the open water then hes comfortable in the tank as opposed to having a bare tank so the fish cant hide..

just my approach to fish keeping but i do know there are people that dont feed for days and have bare tanks because there fish are "more agressive"..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Impossible to tell, My experience has been and only is mine in the following order for what its worth:

Paraguay Ternetzi (major badass)
12" Black Rhom (major badass)
7" Compressus (medium badass)
Red Belly (badass) (RIP, 1978)
Piraya (badass only when he had to be)
Caribe (very compatible group that don't f**k with each other even after not eating for 3 days)
Sanchezi (aggressive but too small to call badass)


----------

